# Boat Detail



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

Hey, it's that time of year! If you mention that you saw this ad on the Pensacola Fishing Forum I will knock off some dollars on the boat detail. I have been detailing boats for years, I am associated with all the marina's in the area. I will come to you or you can come to me. I have great prices and great results. Please call me at 850-686-4452 or email me at [email protected]


----------



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

Expert Boat Detail just wants to say thank you Fishing Forum for all the recomendations and all the phone calls. We appreciated your business!


----------

